# Empty sac???



## Claireyboo

Hello just need to offload and some advice please?

I went to epau two weeks ago for an early scan due to spotting, scan showed i was 5-6 weeks pregnant and that i was to return in two weeks time to check the baby had a heartbeat, so today was the day and it wasn't good news.
The sonographer told me that the sac had grown i was now approx 8weeks but unfortunately there was nothing inside ??? This was also confirmed with an internal scan..........
i am so confused? 
I am still having symtoms, bloated tummy, Bigger bbs which are tender, headaches and tiredness. 

Has anyone else experienced this? is it normal for the sac to continue to grow?

i am booked in for monday for rpt scan and then medical management.


This baby wasn't planned but very much wanted. i dont know how im going to cope with this i only lost my mum 4 weeks ago now this???? x


----------



## shaunanicole

Hey hunny, I had spotting at 4 wks and went into the hospital and they told me the SAME thing except they had my dates off. In their eyes I was supposed to be 8 wks but in reality I was only 4 wks. They told me I was going to lose my baby and to come back in a month to see if anything had changed. Sure enough I did and they realized they had my dates wrong even though I had told them that in the first place!

Keep hope hunny, this could be a mistake on their part. Best of luck and I have my fingers, eyes, and toes crossed this little bean makes it. :hugs:


----------



## Lover

Same thing happened to me apart from I was supposed to be 9 weeks preg and at first they thought there was a baby measuring 5 weeks but then I went back a week later for another internal and they said I had a blighted ovum (empty sac) and that once my body realised there was no baby, it'd stop producing hormones and then my symptoms would disappear and natural miscarriage would start.

They were right...my bloat, tender boobs and cravings disappeared and I'm currently going through miscarriage :cry:

Don't let it worry you, a blighted ovum isn't common and it usually doesn't happen again, it doesn't mean you did anything wrong or that there's anything wrong with you or your OH, its just something that happens in nature that can't be explained xxxx


----------



## Claireyboo

So sorry that your going through it too lover! 

It's hard to accept it whilst im still feeling pregnant, i have only known i was pregnant for 4weeks but i feel like i have already formed a bond with what i thought was a miracle in my tummy??? Its just cruel and unfair. 

Sorry im just really upset at the moment x


----------



## CurlySue

Unfortunately, you have suffered a 'blighted ovum' which accounts for up to sixty percent of all early miscarriages. 

I had two at once. One grew to almost eleven weeks. The other stopped growing at around five. I still had symptoms. My body was still producing pregnancy hormone because the placenta was still giving it off. It takes awhile for the body to realise that the pregnancy is non-viable.


----------



## kstan

Sorry yr going thru this hun. This has happened to me to this week and its so unfair. I was saying to my OH last night, if we werent meant to have a baby thsi time round, then why is the world so cruel to have allowed us to become pregnant in the first place then just take it all away!!! I am approx 9 weeks and my sac is still growing 1mm per day but no yolk sac or fetal pole. Im due to have D and C next Monday but Im still sorta holing out a teeny bit of hope that wen I go back they'll say they made a mistake! Its so mean and I wish u lots of strength at this difficult time x x


----------



## britt1986

I had a "Blighted Ovum" in 2006. The sac grew to 7 weeks and then I miscarried. I am so sorry that you are going through this. :hugs:


----------



## w8ing4bean

*honey i am so so sorry to hear that  same thing happened to me at my 11 week scan on 15th jan. well, i thought i was 11ish weeks, according to her measurements i was 17! but yes, sac continues to grow and your body still thinks you're pregnant  I'm so sorry you've had a double loss with losing your mum as well. sending you lots of hugs, thinking of you. stay strong we're all here if you want a chat 

xXx*


----------



## Claireyboo

Thankyou all for your kind messages, i am going in tomorrow for the first tablet, and then back again thursday for the day. The closer it gets the more im unsure if im doing the right thing? Is this normal? 

I stupidly googled it and stumbled on stories of misdiagnosis! i have banned myself from google now because it is just giving me false hope. 

Im sure when they rescan me tomorrow and i see the empty sac again it will confirm to me that there is no other option, i dont want surgery and i dont think im strong enough to let it happen naturally... the nurse in the epau said it could take weeks for my body to recognise its not a viable pregnancy.

Thanks again i have found comfort in your support xxxx


----------



## kstan

I so know what you are going thru honey. I am 9 weeks and at 7 and a half weeks I was told at my ultrasound that just a sac measuring 23 mm. I too went on all the misdiagnosed web sites and it gave me loadsa hope. I went for another scan on Weds just gone and my sacmeasured 33 mm - so it's growing exactly 1 mm per day as it should but still no yolk or baby!! I was convinced after reading those stories that I was gonna go back and she was gonna turn the screen around and say "here's your baby!" But she never and instead I was handed leaflets about miscarriage and booked in for a D and D Next Monday. I couldve had the D and C sooner but I think I'm still in denial tbh! If it puts yr mind at ease why dont you ask for another scan before you take the tablet so you can be sure you done the right thing. Thats what I am doing on Friday. I am gonna tell them I'd like a scan just to make sure I dont have an infection or something along those lines.

I so know what yr going thru. I have my days of denial, days where Im angry and days like today where I just cant stop crying! If you want to chat then PM me hun. x x


----------



## everthingX

I'm so sorry to hear you are going through such a hard time. I myself had bad news on Monday that my baby had no heartbeat, I had no signs, no bleeding no nothing that I had miscarried other than some cramps due to an upset stomach a few weeks back. I couldnt quite take it in, my tummy had also grown, my sac had continued to grow but my baby had stopped growing. I had an ERPC on Monday. If you are unsure of your dates, dont give up hope as they can and are sometimes wrong. If you have any questions feel free to ask, thinking of you at such a difficult time, I know how hard it is xx


----------



## babybuffy84

hey hun,

Am so sorry for what your going through i had a blighted ovum pregnancy a year ago tomorrow and like you i googled in and hoped that they had got it wrong but unfortunately they hadnt i had a d&c 4 weeks later.
I am now proud mum to a gorgeous 3 month old i never stop thinking about that baby that i lost but they did reassure me that the chances of it happening again are very slim.
Am sending you a ton of hugs hun xxxxx


----------

